# My harli mount!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

My brother finished it up and gave it to me as a Christmas gift this year. Not too bad only a two year wait, hey I guess that's price you pay when you don't pay! :lol:

I think it looks pretty sweet! 8)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That is one great-looking environmental mount! Love the detail in and out.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats pretty sweet!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice mount n bird


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Bird! Nice Mount! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nicely done! Habitat is very sweet!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice! I want one of those!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

very cool mount looks great


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

WOW that is an awesome mount!


----------

